# Cause I've been neglecting WB



## haddenhailers

@manbuckwal has brought it to my attention that I've been lacing in posting some calls in a while so here's a few. Thanks for looking folks!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 21 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal

haddenhailers said:


> @manbuckwal has brought it to my attention that I've been lacing in posting some calls in a while so here's a few. Thanks for looking folks!



That was @Wildthings ........not me 

Unless I did somewhere else ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Sorry bub. Trying to post pics, accidentally hit the wrong button


----------



## haddenhailers

@Wildthings posted! Didn't mean to drag @manbuckwal into it but we are all here anyway lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Outstanding work Andrew !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

WOW nice work!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Mike1950 said:


> WOW nice work!!


Thanks Mike! Much more on Facebook, but that's all I could wait to upload from my phone lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

manbuckwal said:


> Outstanding work Andrew !!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## TimR

Class act Andrew...class act!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam

You do some mighty fine work! What is the finish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

TimR said:


> Class act Andrew...class act!


Thanks Tim! I'll post more soon sir!


----------



## haddenhailers

Jim Beam said:


> You do some mighty fine work! What is the finish?


Thank you! All these are ca finished.


----------



## Jim Beam

haddenhailers said:


> Thank you! All these are ca finished.



What do you use for the white layers?


----------



## haddenhailers

Jim Beam said:


> What do you use for the white layers?


White shim stock


----------



## ironman123

Andrew, you haven't faltered in your work. Great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well you might be a slacker posting but you sure do represent Kentucky well with your work  
Those are just awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That's right ! Give me credit when I blast someone!! LOL This is why I wanted you posting some more.. Simply Fabulous Calls Andrew!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

First picture middle call. What's the makeup? Also is that white shim stock sandwiched between aluminum?
@haddenhailers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

ironman123 said:


> Andrew, you haven't faltered in your work. Great looking calls.





NYWoodturner said:


> Well you might be a slacker posting but you sure do represent Kentucky well with your work
> Those are just awesome


I sure do appreciate it guys! I'll try and do better keeping y'all updated.


----------



## haddenhailers

Wildthings said:


> First picture middle call. What's the makeup? Also is that white shim stock sandwiched between aluminum?
> @haddenhailers


Curly maple dyed black with African Blackwood and the inlays are creation of mine. Per end you have, two aluminum inlays, two black plastic inlays and one large white in the middle, for a total of ten inlays in the whole call. It's the first one I've done quite like that.


----------



## Kevin

Andrew those are some of the sexiest calls I've ever seen. I have about 3 that I'm lusting after but they're all primo screamo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Kevin said:


> Andrew those are some of the sexiest calls I've ever seen. I have about 3 that I'm lusting after but they're all primo screamo!


Thanks Kevin! Sometimes I'm even amazed when they come out better than I envisioned!


----------



## Wildthings

haddenhailers said:


> Curly maple dyed black with African Blackwood and the inlays are creation of mine. Per end you have, two aluminum inlays, two black plastic inlays and one large white in the middle, for a total of ten inlays in the whole call. It's the first one I've done quite like that.



It's superb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

haddenhailers said:


> Curly maple dyed black with African Blackwood and the inlays are creation of mine. Per end you have, two aluminum inlays, two black plastic inlays and one large white in the middle, for a total of ten inlays in the whole call. It's the first one I've done quite like that.


Superbly Done! Thanks for the reply!

OK now I'm repeating myself, LOL, but it's worth it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

A veritable plethora of outstanding calls! Thanks for posting. Now the rest of us are humbled. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Nature Man said:


> A veritable plethora of outstanding calls! Thanks for posting. Now the rest of us are humbled. Chuck


I appreciate the kind words sir but I get humbled when y'all do flat work and these huge vessels! I can't even look at a table saw without cringing at the thought of running my finger through one again. And large chunks of wood swirling around scares me lol. But again thank you sir!

Andrew


----------



## Randy_Cesco

OOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEE WOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEE!!! Them are NICE!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Thanks Randy! I'm just trying to keep up with you sir. You make some purty ones too bub!


----------



## dbroswoods

Andrew great looking calls!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith

what finish do you use on those?


----------



## haddenhailers

dbroswoods said:


> Andrew great looking calls!!!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## haddenhailers

Steve Smith said:


> what finish do you use on those?


It's a CA finish Steve.


----------



## JR Parks

Andrew,
Absolutely beautiful calls. The turkey pot call I got from you a couple of years ago worked its wonder last Saturday with a big old 25 lbs bird falling victim. I would drop my shotgun in the dust before I'd let that call slip from my hands. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

JR Parks said:


> Andrew,
> Absolutely beautiful calls. The turkey pot call I got from you a couple of years ago worked its wonder last Saturday with a big old 25 lbs bird falling victim. I would drop my shotgun in the dust before I'd let that call slip from my hands. Jim


Glad it worked out bub, and thank you! Hoping to put some birds down here in Kentucky this weekend myself! Email me some pics, I'd love to share them out on my fb page of your success with the call. 

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## DaveHawk

Beautiful turnings

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I don't even hunt and I want those little jewels!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

haddenhailers said:


> Glad it worked out bub, and thank you! Hoping to put some birds down here in Kentucky this weekend myself! Email me some pics, I'd love to share them out on my fb page of your success with the call.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrew


Hey be sure to share them here too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

DaveHawk said:


> Beautiful turnings





West River WoodWorks said:


> I don't even hunt and I want those little jewels!


Thanks guys! I sure appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigdoc

WTG .... Beautiful calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody

Outstanding. Be sure and post pics of calls you make from the spalted sycamore I just sent you. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

bigdoc said:


> WTG .... Beautiful calls.





HomeBody said:


> Outstanding. Be sure and post pics of calls you make from the spalted sycamore I just sent you. Gary


Thanks Terry and Gary! 

And Gary I will do sir.

Andrew


----------



## brown down

that buckeye burl is insane!!!!


----------



## sethBONE

Looking real good


----------

